# Johari Windows!



## Eifie (Oct 11, 2015)

There was a thread for this, like, five years ago, but sadly it seems to have disappeared. Johari windows are these things where you pick 5-6 positive (ish) adjectives to describe yourself, and your friends also pick some adjectives and you see which ones line up! It's pretty fun :O

I did mine here! And here is where you can create your own without clicking through mine. Note that some of the adjectives are kind of funny (I was very tempted to pick WISE and COMPLEX and POWERFUL but I resisted the urge). There are also Nohari windows if you're comfortable with your friends tearing apart your character.

It's too bad we can't compare these with the ones we made however many years ago, but oh well. Post yours!


----------



## Keldeo (Oct 11, 2015)

There's already someone called Keldeo in the Johari windows and it isn't me, so tear apart my character, friends!

edit: Blame Eifie for this one: here's a Johari window.


----------



## Flora (Oct 11, 2015)

I made a Johari window (i think i used flora a while back OOPS) and a Nohari window!

i always found these pretty cool


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Oct 11, 2015)

I just made a Johari window, so feel free to openly judge me.

I'll go through everyone else's soon.

EDIT: Here's a Nohari window.


----------



## Eta Carinae (Oct 12, 2015)

This is tons of fun!  Here's mine.

((Everybody I described with "silly", I meant that in the nicest way possible, really!))


----------



## sanderidge (Oct 12, 2015)

Oh! I've had one for a little while although I've only shown it to a couple friends so far. idk if anyone knows me here haha but here mine is! It's under another name of mine (Siia).


----------



## M&F (Oct 12, 2015)

Sure, why not. Here's a johari and a nohari. Now you can finally take revenge for that one time I made an ASB decision that really cheesed you, I guess.

I'll try to do some people's joharis, if my general dislike of describing people doesn't stop me.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Oct 12, 2015)

Here's my johari! And my nohari, too.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Oct 13, 2015)

Alright, let's try this:

Johari and Nohari


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Oct 13, 2015)

I could use the self-esteem boost. As an insecure thing of a woman, I am always curious about what others think of me. Johari


----------



## Murkrow (Sep 11, 2016)

Mine


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow (Sep 11, 2016)

:O maybe this is a good or interesting idea?!


----------



## Karousever (Sep 11, 2016)

Hey friends! So I know I've not been super duper active on the forums so maybe some of you would have a hard time doing mine, but hopefully I have enough of a presence in the Telegram chat that some of the people there would be willing to try mine!

Johari
Nohari


----------



## RedneckPhoenix (Sep 13, 2016)

http://kevan.org/jh/redneckphoenix
Hopefully i pasted that link correctly...
Anyway, here's my Johari.
My Nohari is here http://kevan.org/nohari?name=RedneckPhoenix


----------

